# crappie



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Just ate some crappie I caught tonight and they were mushy. Any reason to this? It wasn't my cooking the gills I cooked tasted fine.:corkysm55


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I have the same problem so I don't keep them anymore. I hope someone can tell us what we're doing wrong.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Deep fry it it works on any fish.


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

try cooking at a lower temp, takes longer but should cook all the way.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Yep that's the knock on them...... only way I've found to tolerate them is deep fry..........

They are a hoot to catch though...


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Crappies are mooshier and deep fry is the best way to do it. I prefer mine in drakes batter myself.


----------



## rivrat1959 (Feb 18, 2001)

Thats the nature of them. Although ussually in winter the meat is a little firmer normally. I deep fry mine and it helps.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Gillgitter said:


> I have the same problem so I don't keep them anymore. I hope someone can tell us what we're doing wrong.


Same here, it's been years since I've kept any CRAPpies.  

Besides the mushy texture, they have that dirty, mucky, seaweedy taste to 'em. Doesn't matter how ya cook 'em, I've deep-fried the snot out of 'em,, it didn't help.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Same here. I give the crappies away and keep the gills for myself.


----------



## billymac1970 (Dec 29, 2006)

soak in salt water over night that seems to firm them up for me.


----------



## fishing>women (Oct 25, 2009)

Right after I fillet mine I usually put them in an ice bath. A bunch of ice and some water. The cold helps to firm up the fish a lot. You will notice a difference.


----------



## Hunter10pt (Dec 2, 2007)

I like them cooked in the oven with some season in a cast iron pan.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

fishing>women said:


> Right after I fillet mine I usually put them in an ice bath. A bunch of ice and some water. The cold helps to firm up the fish a lot. You will notice a difference.


Ditto... plus, add a little salt to further drop the temp.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i don't keep em.toooooooo mushy, i thought it was just me but i guess not.


----------



## Johnny G (May 3, 2007)

i only keep them through the ice... even then, i fry them about the same time i fry walleye. the fillets are thicker, thus need more time to cook.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I agree about placing them in a bowl of water topped with ice over night will firm up the meat. Also I believe keeping the oil hot as you can get it without burning it will crisp them up.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i'm not a big spec fan either.

but , if i keep a few, i'll cut the fillets up into bite size pieces


----------



## TheDrake (Jan 4, 2008)

Friends of mine say they only way to cook them crappies is with a little oil in a cast iron skillet. I dont know how or why but said they are firmer and crispier! Ryan


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

I love em. I keep them all year round. Fillet, cut out the lateral line bones, immerse in ice cold salt water over night and fry up in drakes. Yummie. They are softer than a gill however. Gills are better, but I won't turn down a crappie anytime, unless it's too small.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

I use straight ice.place fillet's in bowl cover with ice no water.put in fridge overnight,fry up next day.i think water makes all fish mushy.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

i had the same problem and my buddy's wife told me that they needed to be chilled over night in water and then the meat would be firm. That seems to jive with what many people are saying here.


----------



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

This is the first time i ever heard anybody complain about Crappies, this a new one for me


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

if I have a plate full of deep fried gills and specs I can sure tell which ones are the crappies by taste, I usually try to eat the gills myself and leave the crappies for the kids...


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

ricochet said:


> This is the first time i ever heard anybody complain about Crappies, this a new one for me


Crappies are nasty. Its about like eating a small bass. Some people eat carp though too. Whatever floats your boat. I haven't ate a crappie in a few years, but they are fun to catch.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

northlyon said:


> try cooking at a lower temp, takes longer but should cook all the way.


I disagree! Deep fry at 375 degrees untill crispy. Use a dry coating like Fry Magic or Crispy Cracker meal and you will not be able to tell them apart from the gills. Crappies have a different fat than bluegills and therefore must be treated differently. They are much like whitefish or lake trout, they deteriorate faster than other fish. In the summer keep the fish alive or on ice before you clean them and in the winter never allow the fish to warm up or set before cleaning. A well cared for crappie is very fine tablefare.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

The body of water you catch your specks at will greatly affect their palatability. I never turn down specks and on most days fish for them as well as bluegills. ( I have been a member of this forum for several years now and I still don't know how to put pictures with my post )
See my album!


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

Even the gills I catch in certian lakes can have a less desirable taste. Worst lakes to eat from for me are limestone, marl mucky lakes and the best is swampy peaty lakes. Crappies do tend to be a bit more mushy than than other panfish but two remedys I have are to not soak the fish directly in water but to put fillets in a bag then ice around the bag in a bowl to prevent the fish from soaking up water. Also I like to fry hot and quick too so the meat stays moist and the batter stays crisp and not oily. I love the flavor of crappies but do dislike the mushiness of the fillets I often take home the smaller ones (8"-11") and let the big ones(12" and up) go that helps too.


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree Crappie need a little more TLC once caught, otherwise the meat spoils fast. Thats why they tend to taste better in winter. I love the taste of crappie and prefer it over gills. My secret is too leave the skin on. I scale them with a spoon, very quick and easy. The scales will come off in one large sheet. Start from the tail and move toward the head with a spoon turned upside down.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

fishing>women said:


> Right after I fillet mine I usually put them in an ice bath. A bunch of ice and some water. The cold helps to firm up the fish a lot. You will notice a difference.


 

never had a bad crappie, prefer them over gills deep fry in lite coating mix


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

fry them in bite pieces


----------



## icecat (Jan 7, 2010)

Keeping them cold is key, I only like them out of cold water. Once it warms up its too mush for me. The real big slabs tend to be softer as well, i like to make sure and give them extra time.


----------



## sinabomb (Jun 24, 2008)

I think they taste great any time of year. Last time we cooked them in a tempura batter and they were great.


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

I like them year round as well. I have alot of fish frys and no one ever complains.


----------



## JJZFlash (Jul 16, 2009)

you think the crappies are soft up here, you should try them from kentucky. now those were soft and mushy. ya 12 hour drive for a cold front and soft crappies wont be going back any time to soon lol
:lol:


----------



## esox lucius (Jan 28, 2009)

I only keep them when caught through the ice. Fillet, chill in ice water then dry and freeze. When its fish dinner time, thaw, beer batter fry. They always taste good.


----------



## Ugly Stick (Mar 25, 2004)

9mmruger1 said:


> I love em. I keep them all year round. Fillet, cut out the lateral line bones, immerse in ice cold salt water over night and fry up in drakes. Yummie. They are softer than a gill however. Gills are better, but I won't turn down a crappie anytime, unless it's too small.


That's exactly how I do it to a tee. I soak every fish I catch overnight in saltwater unless it is going right to the fryer.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks for all the inpuy guys. I caught some the other day, iced them in the fridge overnight, cooked in high temp. fast and they turned out much better that my previous batch.


----------



## WHITE-DEER-SLAYER (Oct 12, 2009)

Crappies are great! Saltwater over night and then soak in milk, then fry.


----------



## Crappie Depot (Jul 6, 2007)

To speak ill on Crappie is blasphemy. Pomoxis Nigromaculatus is a delicacy to only be enjoyed by the most skillfull and complete fisherman. If this fine fish is distateful to you, it because the Gods have not bestowed upon you the blessing to be able to totaly master this fine speciman from the lake all the way to the skillet. Shame be upon you. CRAPPIE 4 LIFE and perch too!...:lol:


----------



## Team Extreme Ice (Jan 9, 2010)

We caught a mess of them today on a private lake in freeland and was told to sprinkle salt on them then rinse in vinegar water but not sure if it works or not plan on fryin them up tomorrow.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I would skip out on the vinegar fish eww, fish will soak up that flavor easily no good. Also people usually soften venison steaks with venison it may just make your crappie fillets more mushier?


----------

